# Sabas Article



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

http://www.columbian.com/07302003/sports/59317.html



> Blazers GM John Nash said Tuesday the veteran center wants to return to Portland; agent Herb Rudoy said his client remains undecided.
> 
> "He wants to play," Nash said. "He wants to play for Portland."


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Let this be true!!!!!! 

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/story?id=1587644

*Looks around frantically for the right smilie to use*

Ah ha! Found it.

:jump:


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Does it make me less of a man to admit a tear just went down my face, or more of a man because I just admitted it?


PLEASE COME BACK SABAS!


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

This article makes me nervous.

I don't like the part about the Blazers being undecided as to whether they want Sabonis back. :nonono:

If Sabonis truly wishes to return to Portland (of which I remain unconvinced) then Portland jolly well better sign him AND keep him!

I am not sure I like this Nash guy. :no: 

It might be time to start emailing people again.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I hope Sabas comes back , and if so I hope we will start . The Offense needs tio be ran by Sabas , Too bad nobody respects this legend


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> Too bad nobody respects this legend



I don't think this could have been worded any better...


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Hmm...sounds like good news to the fans, but will PDX keep him around ? 

He can be cut after August, and that would be $7Mill savings...:whoknows:


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

5 stars each for cimalee and sabas4mvp!!!!!

:yes:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I really hope he comes back but I am going to continue to think he's going to play for Zalgaris next year that way I don't get my hopes up if he says that is what he will be doing next year but if he says he's coming back then my christmas comes early :yes:


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> This article makes me nervous.
> 
> I don't like the part about the Blazers being undecided as to whether they want Sabonis back. :nonono:
> ...


Keep in mind that looking at this stuff so much more from a business sense isn't so much a Nash thing as a Blazer thing. That said, on at least one level it might make all kinds of good business sense to bring him back, even at a cost of 14 mil, in that he's so loved by the community etc. Such a move might go a long ways towards helping fans deal with the losses of Pippen, Daniels, all the cut employees, and so on.

That said, I still think Sabas might be a lot happier playing for a team like the Mavs or the Kings. I hope that, *if* he is interested in such a move, the Blazers look for a way to make it happen.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sabas4mvp</b>!
> Does it make me less of a man to admit a tear just went down my face, or more of a man because I just admitted it?
> 
> 
> PLEASE COME BACK SABAS!


I've gotten big waves goose bumps over the idea of Sabas and his returning. It ain't tears, but still, it's emotion. I still remember that three pointer he drained when the shot clock was running down vs Phoenix at home and Damon had the ball... 5 4 3... Damon's in the key, and look! He sees a WIDE OPEN Sabonis at the three point line. Sabas then DRAINS it at the buzzer, and Pranica goes nuts, myself included! Ohhh man, THOSE were GOOD TIMES! :yes: He's just such a great person, on and off the court, that no one can dislike him! He's a basketball legend. It is too bad only a few realize that. 

Hmmm... and I share your sentiments. COME BACK SABAS!!!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Hmmm... It can't hurt to say it again...

COME BACK SABONIS!!!


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

If Sabonis returns.......

Please reserve 2 tickets for me and Crazy Jim to attend the BBB/ESPN/FH/Whoever else Party!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes:

:jump:


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*...*

If Sabas agrees to return and Nash/Patterson waive him...

that will be a very clear signal that Nash and Patterson have NOT done their homework and have totally MISSED the pulse of Portland!


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

They wouldn't do that, would they???? Oh, they just couldn't! 
:nonono:

IMO, that would be the absolutely worst case scenario. It's bad enough that they might not sign him again at all, but to sign him and then waive him. 

What a slap in the face. 

(As in, what a slap in the face Nash would deserve for doing such a thing!!!!)

I'm not one to reminisce about the "good old days of Trader Bob", but you just know that Whitsitt would never have done that. With TB, at least you knew the door was always open for Sabonis for as long as he felt like playing. :sigh:

....

Oh, and BTW, 5 stars for bfan1!!! :yes:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> Hmm...sounds like good news to the fans, but will PDX keep him around ?
> 
> He can be cut after August, and that would be $7Mill savings...:whoknows:



Actually, it would be $14 million. They are over the L.T.

So the question becomes, is Sabas worth spending 14 million on?

I don't think so. I know many of you will disagree bec. of your deep desire to see him in Portland.........but he isn't worth $14 million. 

To put that in prespective, Duncan is making less than $14 million this season. Is Sabas worth more than Duncan? No. 

Is Sabas worth spending $14 million on? No. 

Paul Allen will have to decide that for himself. No matter how you cut it, $14 million is a lot of money, especially for a backup center.
Even if it is only for one year.........its still a good chunk of change.

One thing that could be done is for Portland to void the contract, and sign him back cheaper, using their LLE. That would be about a $4 million price to Allen(1.9 salary for Sabas, 1.9 for L.T). Thats more reasonable for a backup center, and more reasonable for Allen to digest. He still saves $10 million by doing this.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

I understand what you are saying here, Vintage, and from a practical standpoint you are right.

However, Sabonis' contract isn't the only one that is putting the Blazers over the limit. So, actually, we shouldn't just double his salary to determine how much he is costing PA to keep. It should be pro-rated somehow on a percentage basis. His contract still costs more than 7 mil, but not the full 14 mil. Still, though, waiving his contract would take twice that much off the books. I am not disagreeing with that.

Regarding the LLE....I honestly don't know if Sabonis would return for that. My guess is no. Sabonis has always been frank about the fact that money is definitely an issue. 

But who knows?

Time will tell.


----------



## brazys (Jul 17, 2002)

*I don't like this news at all*



> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> Is Sabas worth spending $14 million on? No.
> 
> ...


14mln is too much for Portland (Nash at least) and Sabonis won't play for 2mln per year. He is in limbo about coming back for 7mln per year.
Some other random thoughts and notes:

Lithuanian media is clueless. Papers and internet media copy-paste ESPN and AP reports. TV stations quote "biggest sports news network in USA e-si-pi-en". 

Lithuanian fans' opinion is divided about all this. Some people think he should go for it and take those 7mln dollars, because it's a load of money and supposedly he won't make that big of an impact in euroleague. Others (like me) feel disturbed and hope he stays home.

He looked overweight somewhat on TV last week.

Nash is fishing:


> "(Sabonis) presents cap relief to a team that wants it," Nash said. "He presents an effective low-post player to a team that wants (to pay) his contract."


It looks like (sabas+damon/patterson/bonzi/mcinnis) trade scenario is nash's first option.

And finally, here's something to Herb Rudoy:
:rocket: I think a smell a raaaaaat, oh I THINK I SMELL A RAT! Does anyone know some good parasite poison?:devil:


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: I don't like this news at all*



> Originally posted by <b>brazys</b>!
> 
> 
> 14mln is too much for Portland (Nash at least) and Sabonis won't play for 2mln per year. He is in limbo about coming back for 7mln per year.


Exactly as I thought.



> Some other random thoughts and notes:
> 
> Lithuanian media is clueless. Papers and internet media copy-paste ESPN and AP reports. TV stations quote "biggest sports news network in USA e-si-pi-en".






> Lithuanian fans' opinion is divided about all this. Some people think he should go for it and take those 7mln dollars, because it's a load of money and supposedly he won't make that big of an impact in euroleague. Others (like me) feel disturbed and hope he stays home.


I figured that Liths would be divided. Rytas fans hope he stays in NBA. Zalgiris fans hope he comes home. 

If I were a Lith, I would be upset.



> He looked overweight somewhat on TV last week.


Not surprising. It's no secret that he likes to eat. :razz:



> Nash is fishing:
> 
> It looks like (sabas+damon/patterson/bonzi/mcinnis) trade scenario is nash's first option.


You might be right.



> And finally, here's something to Herb Rudoy:
> :rocket: I think a smell a raaaaaat, oh I THINK I SMELL A RAT! Does anyone know some good parasite poison?:devil:


He's an agent. What can you expect? Try D-Con.

..........

Thanks for posting, brazys. 

When I saw you were browsing the board I hoped you would add your comments. I always feel we get the best insight and information about Sabonis from the Liths that post here and on the Sabonis Forum.

5 stars for brazys!!!! :yes:
(Except that you have your rating option turned off.)


----------

